# got a new lens!



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got a 105mm lens & boy is it fun, just wanted to share.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Those are pretty awesome pictures. What camera are you using with that lens?

-John N.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Nikon D70


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

are you using a flash like the sb-600 or sb-800?


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

*flash*

sb 800 in commander mode, I just got the whole setup a few weeks ago so I need to practice with it more & go over the manuals so I can improve my photos. WE got a cannon G6 over a year ago & it worked well but I wanted more control of lens & flash.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

nice, sounds like you have a great set up.


----------

